# Zombie Food Pyramid



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

As we sit down to Thanksgiving dinner, please keep in mind, eating a balanced diet. This food pyramid should help.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Damn I forgot the intestints! Happy Thankgiving!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I don't feel much like stomach today, I'll have some extra brains, and maybe even an extra serving of liver today!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

fick209 said:


> I don't feel much like stomach today, I'll have some extra brains, and maybe even an extra serving of liver today!


LOL...for you Fick we have plenty of brains and you can have my serving of liver because I heard Slank got that liver from a Hauntforum member. You know most of the livers from members on the Hauntforum are shot!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

That's hysterical!


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Haha nice XD

That reminds me of this:http://www.mopo.ca/uploaded_images/foodchain-746076.jpg


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Ohhhhh I over did it on the brains and bones


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

But I don't WANNA eat gristle!


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

Hilarious!

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I had some liver today, but I passed on the brains and stomach.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Who has the Chianti?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I've always found you can never have to many brains.


----------

